# God Works in Mysterious Ways



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 30, 2004)

A woman and a man are involved in a car accident on a snowy, cold Monday
morning; it's a bad one. Both of their cars are totally demolished but
amazingly neither of them are hurt. God works in Mysterious ways.

After they crawl out of their cars, the woman says, "So you're a man.
That's interesting. I'm a woman. Wow, just look at our cars! There's
nothing left, but we're unhurt. This must be a sign from God that we should
meet and be friends and live together in peace for the rest of our days".

Flattered, the man replies, "Oh yes, I agree with you completely, this must
be a sign from God!"

The woman continues, "And look at this, here's another miracle. My car is
completely demolished but this bottle of wine didn't break. Surely God
wants us to drink this wine and celebrate our good fortune." Then she hands
the bottle to the man.

The man nods his head in agreement, opens it and drinks half the bottle and
then hands it back to the woman. The woman takes the bottle and immediately
puts the cap back on, and hands it back to the man. The man asks, "Aren't
you having any?"

The woman replies, "No. I think I'll just wait for the police...."


MORAL OF THE STORY: Women are clever, evil *****es. Don't mess with us!


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> A woman and a man are involved in a car accident on a snowy, cold Monday
> morning; it's a bad one. Both of their cars are totally demolished but
> amazingly neither of them are hurt. God works in Mysterious ways.
> 
> ...




Why am I not surprised by any of this, so MJ did you have the guy put away  then sue or just sue. :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Bumber for him.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised by any of this, so MJ did you have the guy put away then sue or just sue. :ultracool


LOL Dan you should see my new house! :wink2:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL Dan you should see my new house! :wink2:




Yea right, what are you going to do wait till the house burns then invite me over for a smoke, hand me the lighter then call the Fire dept


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Yea right, what are you going to do wait till the house burns then invite me over for a smoke, hand me the lighter then call the Fire dept


Wow :ultracool that is perfect hold on while I get my notebook!  How's Saturday looking for you by the way?


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Wow :ultracool that is perfect hold on while I get my notebook!  How's Saturday looking for you by the way?



I can't, a friend of mine broke a priceless Grandfather clock and she wants me to move something for her just before the antique road show people show up.

sorry


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> I can't, a friend of mine broke a priceless Grandfather clock and she wants me to move something for her just before the antique road show people show up.
> 
> sorry


 :anic: Chicken!


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :anic: Chicken!




I won't give in to peer presure, unless of course everyone else is.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 1, 2004)

> "No. I think I'll just wait for the police...."


Bloody genius.  Good one, MJ. :ultracool


----------

